# Starting to make a kit



## billy_cakes (Mar 18, 2009)

I was wondering if you ladies and gents would be able to help me with ideas/must haves/suggestions on things i need and dont need to make a kit.

At the moment i only have masses of brushes and other than that only things i would use on myself (which is a fair bit but still i doubt not enough of the right things)

I want to start doing make up for photos and ive already been doing weddings and formals and stuff but im not sure what im really going to need :S


----------



## Willa (Mar 18, 2009)

There is a lot of threads on this, but I'll go from what I've bought first for mine

4 diff type of foundation shades, if you want to do makeups for a whide range of skin colors, then you should buy more. Go with one that can fit to most people, I use MUFE HD, I bought 4 of them but only for light skin. This was recommended to me by MUAS.

Same thing with powdered foundation, but go with some lighter shades so you can use them to light darker spots on their face that the foundation didnt cover. You do it ''on the spot'' with a small fluffy brush.

Concealers : get a corrective one (green, orange, purple...) and one or two that matches your foundations. I have 2 palettes from MUFE and I can do a lot of shades with it.

Foundation base, I use MUFE HD white one
Moisturizer, a gel one, you can use it on all type of skin

Setting powder, like the MUFE HD, it's translucent and makes the skin look mat in a second. Use it with a kabuki. 

Brush cleaner, paper towels, qtips, disposable mascara wands, makeup remover, bobby pins, hair bands... accessories like this

5-10 lipsticks
A clear gloss, 2-3 colored

Blush, as much as you want <3
E/s, buy neutral colors first

Eye liner, pencil and gel, a black and white one

Brush : 1-2 concealer brushes (small and medium) can do the job, 1 for the blush and contour, 4-5 for e/s, 1 for the lips, 1 for the gel liner... At first it should work but you always need a whider range of brush, more efficient.

If I think of something else, I'll add it
Hope it helps!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a really good link;
Building a freelance kit. - Petrilude


----------



## metal_romantic (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm in the same kind of situation as you... and also from Adelaide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you like Inglot products their freedom palettes are good value and the large ones hold 30 eyeshadows- a good option for a freelancer as each colour can be replaced when used up and/or swapped around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They can also hold blushes, bronzers and face powders.

I hear they are making freedom lip palettes, but only selling them in the Rundle Mall store.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 11, 2009)

...they also sell brow wax in palettes.

Umm, for a very basic kit I'd suggest a palette of eyeshadows with neutral tones, browns, pinks, etc., a few different blushes (some shimmer, some matte), mascara in black and brown (use disposable wands, you can get these from Priceline), translucent powder, foundations (I'm not sure what to get, that's my problem at the moment, I only have a few little tubes), a concealer wheel or palette, brush cleaner (the kind that dries very quickly, like the Inglot spray or Beauty Pro from Priceline), brow pencils or coloured wax and powders, clear lip gloss, eyeliner in black and brown (or you could use shadow with an angled brush), highlighter, matte bronzer (so it can be used for dark corrections as well as bronzing), sealing spray (I have Masquerade's)... and does anyone have lip stick recommendations?


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 13, 2009)

wow im deffinatly going to inglot soon, i havnt been from ages. I already have a few palletes ive made from then. Ive made a lipstick pallette myself by getting a divided box from spot light and then my lipsticks come from all over. Lots of mac that i get from B2Ming and just brands where i love the colour. Then you just melt them down and it looks all neat and perfect. Foundation is my biggest problem, im really torn between what mac ones to get, everyone seems to have a different opinion. I personally like studio fix fluid but now im thinking about the studio sculpt.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 13, 2009)

billy - FYI Inglot AMC eyeshadows (the smaller pro e/s) fit into the mac palettes... these are similar in texture to the VP MAC e/s and are only AUD$10 each once you buy one of their pro palettes.  I have several of these e/s and love them (and they are a third of the price of MAC ones!)


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 16, 2009)

Ohhhh... i never thought they fitted. Thanks


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 16, 2009)

Foundations were my biggest drama to choose as well Billy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To start I've choosen the Gorgeous Base Perfect Foundation and MAC SFF. I think it's a good idea at first to have at least 2 different types of foundations in case one isn't suitable to someones face, you then have the other as a back up. Once I get a few more jobs under my belt I'll expand that and get some of the Laura Mercier oil free foundations, they're amazing! I'll probably add some Studio Sculpt down the track to have a dewy finish product but then that'll be it (I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah i was considering getting some georgous branded ones (i know the wholesaler which they get their stock from and can get them fairly cheaply)


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah I like the base perfect from Gorgeous, just be aware they are fairly yellow but they are really lovely.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 17, 2009)

To chime in on the foundation dilemma, I have two RCMA foundation palettes as well as an assortment of MAC face and body (six colors) and I find that I have foundation for most every occasion.  The face and body has an incredible finish and is fantastic in photos.  And I love the RCMA because I use it straight as concealer and I can shear it down as much as I need with thinner and/or moisturizer.

Hope that helps!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 17, 2009)

which pallettes did u get?


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_which pallettes did u get?_

 
If you're asking me, I have one of each: a Shinto and a KO.  Although, I must say, I use the Shinto more.


----------



## Lola* (Apr 18, 2009)

Dior Forever Extreme Wear Foundation is great.  Good coverage without being too heavy!
A good idea for foundations is to start out with 4-5 shades...stay with the same brand, get every second shade so that way you can get away with having less shades and if you need an in between colour you can mix without worrying about them splitting or the constituency being weird.


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Billy Cakes! Have you packed the simple things, like: visine, hair spray, band aids, anbesol (for tweezing brows), bobbi pins, hair clips, plastic bags, etc.? These are things that I didn't realize that I would need at first when starting my kit years ago. Now, I can't live without them! 

Do you have your MAC pro card yet?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 20, 2009)

In my professional opinion, since people are interested: Must haves for your kit are...

All my make-up. (All blushes, msfs, foundations for every skin tone, concealers for every skin tone, eyeliners, primers for face and eyes, mascaras, eyeshadows, pigments, lipglosses, lipsticks, LASHES, everything)
Everything sectioned off into its own containers.
Everything clean and organized.

Q Tips
Disposable mascara wands, lipgloss wands, lipstick wands, spatulas.
Cotton pads
Hair ties
Bobbi pins
Kleenex
Baby Wipes (or make-up wipes) in bulk.
Zip lock bag for garbage
Brush cleaner in a small spray bottle.
Water in a small spray bottle.
Make-up remover in a small spray bottle.
Zip lock bag for dirty brushes - NEVER put them back in your case, in your brush belt, or down on a table.
Make-up remover pads
Disposable Sponges
A chair that is the right height for you to work on your clients.
Bandaids
Paper Towels
Moisterizers, toners, cleansers
Tape
Mints
Hand sanitizers
Lash Glue
Mixing Mediums
Stainless Steel mixing palette
Stainless Steel spatula 
Setting spray

Make sure to clean your brushes between clients, if you're using the MAC brush cleanser, it should take 15 minutes for them to dry, so anticipate a 20 minute break between clients so you can do this.

Also, sanitize every product before and after you use it. Make sure you're educated on all sanitization procedures, because you don't want to risk infecting your kit by getting bacteria on a product.


----------

